# The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht



## Kishaja (13. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht


----------



## flucks1776 (13. Dezember 2013)

aaah wenn ich das schon lese sehe oder nur höre da wird mir schlecht!!! kardinäle lassen millionen häuser bauen, priester vergewaltigen messdiener im schatten von jesu christus, und dann kommt so ein film mit so einem inhalt! mal ehrlich dieses denken ist doch faschistisch! alle die pornos gucken kommen in die hölle und werden von dämonen verfolgt oder von anwälten abgemahnt(evtl gibts da ja einen christlichen hintergedanken), 
aber bei den schandtaten die auf die kirche zurückzuführen sind geht keiner ein nein das wird vertreten und verherrlich und unter den tisch gekehrt man kennst ja pfarrer missbraucht kinder pfarrer wird suspendiert und woanders wieder eingesetzt wo ihn keiner kennt -.- als ob gott(im falle er exestiert) irgendwas gegen pornogucken, selbstbefriedigung haschisch rauchen oder so hätte aber nix gegen krieg, heuchlerei, mord, vergewaltigung und bereichern an armen menschen

man darf nicht vergessen:

"Du darfst Dir kein Pornomagazin angucken (Bibel,11tes Gebot)"


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie ist es suboptimal, daß zu jeder News, zu der ein Video gehört, zwei Threads im Forum auftauchen.
News Thread => http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...tlicher-horrorfilm-warnt-vor-pornografie.html


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

waldgoarilla schrieb:


> ...dieses denken ist doch faschistisch!


Faschismus ist hier das falsche Wort - es geht ja nicht um Staatsformen, sondern um eine Religion.



> ... alle die pornos gucken kommen in die hölle und werden von dämonen verfolgt


Letztendlich auch nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Horrorfilm Handlungen:
- alle, die das Video schauen, müssen in 7 Tagen sterben
- wer einschläft, wird von einem Dämon im Schlaf getötet
- alles, was der Autor schreibt, wird Wirklichkeit (Leider will der Autor ein Tor zur Hölle öffnen)
- das Raumschiff hat nicht nur Raum und Zeit überwunden, sondern ist auch in einer Höllendimension gewesen
- der Charakter hatte nie gelernt, zwischen Gut und Böse zu unterscheiden und bringt aufgrund einer psychischen Störung Menschen um



> ... alle die pornos gucken [werden] von anwälten abgemahnt


Sicher. 



> aber bei den schandtaten die auf die kirche zurückzuführen sind geht keiner ein nein das wird vertreten und verherrlich


Es wäre mir neu, daß die Kirche mit Kreuzzügen, Hexenverbrennungen, Veruntreuung von Spendengeldern und Kindesmißbrauch wirbt und diese glorifiziert.



> ... als ob gott(im falle er exestiert) irgendwas gegen pornogucken, selbstbefriedigung haschisch rauchen oder so hätte aber nix gegen krieg, heuchlerei, mord, vergewaltigung und bereichern an armen menschen


Nun, da wir nicht wissen, ob Gott existiert und "sein Wort", die Bibel, nur aus zweiter Hand kennen (denn sie wurde ja von Menschen weiter erzählt und aufgeschrieben) können wir eigentlich nicht unterscheiden, ob das nun "Gottes Wille" ist oder ob da einfach mal jemand ein paar Worte geändert oder ein zusätzliches Kapitel dazwischen geschoben hat, in dem dann dies oder jenes in schlechtem Licht dargestellt wurde.


----------



## flucks1776 (14. Dezember 2013)

@worrel, 
sorry faschistisch sollte eigentlich fanatisch werden

ja horrorfilme haben immer ne komscihe handlung aber trotzdem wird durch diesen film die propaganda einer kranken meinung kundgetan!!! vllt sagt dir westboro babtist church irgendetwas !!!berufen sich auf passagen der bibel und rechtfertigen dadurch ihren hass! das ist also ok?
das gott bis jetzt nicht bewiesen wurde ist fakt das der urknall statgefunden hat auch, das im mittelalter das fegefeuer dazugenutzt wurde um die katholische kirche reichzumachen ist auch fakt also bitte lass es die kirche so heilig zu sprechen denn das im vatikan ne menge kinderschänder sitzen ist auch fakt wird aber von der achso tollen kirche unter den tisch gekehrt,  (gibt sogar nen wikieintrag zu katholischen missbrauchen!!!!! Sexueller Missbrauch in der römisch-katholischen Kirche – Wikipedia ) übrigens die kirche die ja "die bibel" weitergereicht und verändert hat  auch fakten!!!! 
ne die kirche glorifiziet sich nicht mit deren gräultaten diese werden aber absichtlich unter den tisch gekehrt gerade aktuell immer mehr da immer mehr scheißeschlamm aus den tiefen des vatikans sickert 
oder willst du mir jetzt weißmachen das die lieben 30 millionen kardinäle vom dienst suspendiert werden und nie wieder ihr amt antreten dürfen oder die pfarrer die kinder vergewaltigen nicht woanders wieder eingesetzt werden??? wenn das der fall ist mach die augen auf und erkunde dich mal!!! selbst in meinem freundeskreis gibt es jemanden der von seinem pfarrer vergewaltigt wurde!!! 

  die einzig wahre religion kann nur eine sein die nix verbietet sich nicht selber besser redet als andere religionen und da müssen wir uns einig sein das die meisten religionen dies nicht tun!!!


wann wacht diese welt endlich auf???immer nur geld religion etc. als ob diese laster in der vergangenheit nie probleme gemacht haben -.-

im namen der wissenschaft!!


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2013)

waldgoarilla schrieb:


> ja horrorfilme haben immer ne komsiche handlung aber trotzdem wird durch diesen film die propaganda einer kranken meinung kundgetan!!! vllt sagt dir westboro babtist church irgendetwas !!!berufen sich auf passagen der bibel und rechtfertigen dadurch ihren hass! das ist also ok?


Hass ist nie OK.



> das gott bis jetzt nicht bewiesen wurde ist fakt


Daß bisher nicht bewiesen werden konnte, daß "Gott" nicht existiert, aber auch.



> das der urknall statgefunden hat auch,


Nein, das ist nur die in unserer Kultur anerkannte Theorie. Fakt wäre es, wenn wir wissen würden, was *davor *war. Und zwar unwiderlegbar.



> das im mittelalter das fegefeuer dazugenutzt wurde um die katholische kirche reichzumachen ist auch fakt


check.



> also bitte lass es die kirche so heilig zu sprechen


 Ich spreche die Kirche nicht heilig. Du hast geschrieben, daß die _"Schandtaten die auf die kirche zurückzuführen sind, [...] vertreten und verherrlicht [werden]"_ - und das *stimmt nicht*, denn dann würden in den Kirchen die Pastoren an den Altären stehen und sowas sagen wie:
_"Und deshalb gehet hin und schändet die Kinder eurer nächsten, so daß auch eure geschändet werden und sehet, dies geschieht im Zeichen des Herrn und es ist ihm wohl getan."_




> übrigens die kirche die ja "die bibel" weitergereicht und verändert hat  auch fakten!!!!


Ach:


Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, da wir nicht wissen, ob Gott existiert und "sein Wort", die Bibel, nur aus zweiter Hand kennen (denn sie wurde ja von Menschen weiter erzählt und aufgeschrieben) können wir eigentlich nicht unterscheiden, ob das nun "Gottes Wille" ist oder ob da einfach mal jemand ein paar Worte geändert oder ein zusätzliches Kapitel dazwischen geschoben hat, in dem dann dies oder jenes in schlechtem Licht dargestellt wurde.





> oder willst du mir jetzt weißmachen das die lieben 30 millionen kardinäle


Wenn du schon so erpicht auf Fakten bist, solltest du erstmal die Kirche im Dorf lassen (pun intended) und nicht maßlos übertreiben:
Es gibt nur 200 Kardinäle, nicht 30 Millionen.

Wikipedia sagt außerdem:


> Empirische Daten für Missbrauch durch katholische Geistliche oder andere Mitarbeiter der katholischen Kirche gibt es kaum; die vorhandenen Schätzungen aus verschiedenen Ländern kommen zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, die besagen, dass *zwischen 1 und 5 %* der Kleriker durch Missbrauch aufgefallen sind. Manche gehen davon aus, dass überdurchschnittlich viele Kleriker pädophil veranlagt sind, andere hingegen, dass der Anteil unter dem Durchschnitt der Gesamtbevölkerung liegt.



Es ist also bei weitem nicht so, daß man seine Kinder nach Hause schicken muß, sobald man jemanden in einer Kirchenamtsbekleidung sieht.

Sicher gibt es derartige Vorfälle und daß die schlimm sind, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden - aber die Kirche ist genausowenig Hort und Produzent von Pädophilen wie Computerspiele Amokläufer produzieren.



> die einzig wahre religion kann nur eine sein die nix verbietet sich nicht selber besser redet als andere religionen


1. wenn es eine wahre Religion gibt, ist diese alleine durch diese Kategorisierung schon besser gestellt als die anderen, sonst wäre sie ja nicht die "einzig wahre".
2. Wenn eine Religion nichts(!) verbieten würde, dann wären in Folge Diebstahl, Morde, Vergewaltigungen, Folter etc erlaubt.
Und das hältst du für eine bessere Religion?



> im namen der wissenschaft!!


Wissenschaft zur Religion zu erheben, ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß bisher nicht bewiesen werden konnte, daß "Gott" nicht existiert, aber auch.


 
Die Frage ist eher welcher der der Menschheit 2368 Entitäten die man als Gott klassifizieren kann sollt es denn sein?
Das große Ding mit Göttern, wó auch der Agnostische Weg darunter fällt, ist das die nur Erkärungen sind für Ereignisse die man nicht erklären kann und um den Untertanen mit einer Strafe drohen zu können wenn man sich nicht an Verhaltensregeln hält


----------

